# [solved] emerge failure, python kaputt?

## Mischk

Hey,

bin recht neu bei Gentoo und habe folgendes Problem.

Habe gerade versucht graphische Oberfläche (Xorg, Fluxbox) zu installieren, als plötzlich emerge nicht mehr ging.

Habe mal gesucht und den Fehler auch bei den Bugs gefunden https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198447 aber da steht  keien Lösung. ALso ich habe genau die gleiche  Fehlermeldung mit pyhton und "no Module named _md5" ( was bedeutet das genau?) nur eben, dass ich eig nichts an den binary packages geändert habe sondern eig nur Fluxbox und GDM runtergeladen und dann /etc/conf.d/xdm geändert.

```

!!! Failed to complete portage imports. There are internal modules for

!!! portage and failure here indicates that you have a problem with your

!!! installation of portage. Please try a rescue portage located in the

!!! portage tree under '/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files/' (default).

!!! There is a README.RESCUE file that details the steps required to perform

!!! a recovery of portage.

    No module named _md5

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 31, in <module>

    import portage

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 78, in <module>

    import getbinpkg

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/getbinpkg.py", line 10, in <module>

    import

htmllib,HTMLParser,formatter,sys,os,xpak,time,tempfile,base64,urllib2

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/urllib2.py", line 91, in <module>

    import hashlib

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/hashlib.py", line 133, in <module>

    md5 = __get_builtin_constructor('md5')

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/hashlib.py", line 60, in __get_builtin_constructor

    import _md5

ImportError: No module named _md5
```

 Habe auch versucht die portage rescue installation zu machen aber hat sich ncihts geändert.

Danke!

MischkoLast edited by Mischk on Sat Mar 15, 2008 10:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nikaya

Versuche mal das was hier beschrieben ist:python deinstalliert -> emerge kaputt

Der Fehler liegt bei Python und nicht bei Portage.

----------

## Mischk

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

Also die ersten Schritte funktionieren alle ohne Probs. Nur der letzte Schritt .. emerge python.

SOll ich exit und dann emerge ( dann kommt die übliche Fehlermeldung, ist ja eig auch logisch oder?  :Embarassed:  )

 ODER

mit chroot das root Verzeichnis ins "neue System" wechseln  und dann emerge machen (das ist ja irgendwie sinnvoller .. und ich bekomme natürlich auch keine Fehlermeldung bei emerge .. NUR kann ich nichts runterladen). Ifconfig zeigt mir auch gar nicht eth0 an. Muss ich jetzt den Kernel nochmal kompilieren ..?   :Question: 

Sorry, ich glaube ich habe die ganze Methode nicht ganz verstanden. Installiert man ein gesamtes neues System? Und sollte ich als Noob nicht eher stage 3 als stage 1 nehmen? Ich habe natürlich genau die Befehle von STiGMaTa_ch übernommen und somit stage 1 runtergeladen und installiert   :Embarassed:  !

Danke  :Wink: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Mischk wrote:*   

> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!
> 
> Also die ersten Schritte funktionieren alle ohne Probs. Nur der letzte Schritt .. emerge python.
> 
> SOll ich exit und dann emerge ( dann kommt die übliche Fehlermeldung, ist ja eig auch logisch oder?  )

 

So war das auch angedacht, ja. 

 *Mischk wrote:*   

> Sorry, ich glaube ich habe die ganze Methode nicht ganz verstanden. Installiert man ein gesamtes neues System? Und sollte ich als Noob nicht eher stage 3 als stage 1 nehmen? Ich habe natürlich genau die Befehle von STiGMaTa_ch übernommen und somit stage 1 runtergeladen und installiert   !

 

Die angegebene Methode hilft dir, wenn du dein python gelöscht hast. Denn wenn python nicht mehr auf dem System ist, kannst du python auch nicht mehr emergen. Was du dabei machst ist folgendes:

1.) Erzeugen eines temporären Verzeichnises und herunterladen aller Dateien für eine Chroot Umgebung.

2.) Chrooten in die temporäre Umgebung und mittels quickpkg einen snapshot des dort installierten python erstellen.

3.) Chroot Umgebung verlassen und den Snapshot im richtigen System installieren.

Dadurch hast du dann zumindest ein funktionierendes - wenn auch veraltetes - Python auf deinem System. Aus diesem Grund machst du dann nochmals einen emrge python um als erstes python auf den neusten Stand zu bringen. Und der Grund warum ich ein Stage1 anstelle eines Stage3 verwende ist schlicht und ergreifend die Dateigrösse. Ein Stage1 ist 23MB ein Stage3 103MB gross. Und da wir nur python aus dem Stage brauchen, reicht der Stage1.

Kannst du noch ein emerge --info machen und das hier posten?

Hast du - wie der Ersteller des Bugs - auch vorher eine 2.5er Version installiert?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Mischk

Erstmal Danke STiGMaTa_ch, dass du dich direkt einschaltest und mir auch genau erklärst wie man versucht das Problem zu lösen.

Also .. ich habe die Schritte wie du sie hier beschrieben hast befolgt https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3622987.html. Als ich dann immer noch genau die gleiche Fehlermeldung kam (also emerge -info hat auch nicht funktioniert) und meine Ungeduld (ich habe jetzt Ferien und bin ein wenig im Gentoo-Wahn und schaff es nicht 24 h daran nichts zu machen  :Razz: ) mich so nervte, habe ich einfach python python-config pyhton-config-2.4, python2 und python2.4 von /gaga/usr/bin  in /usr/bin kopiert. Danach konnte ich wenigstens wieder emerge teilweise benutzen. Also emerge info funktioniert wieder, und die Daten werden sogar runtergeladen , nur dann kommt eine FEhlermeldung: 

```
The ebuild phase "setup" has exited unexpectedly. This type of behavior is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable assignments (bug #190128) or bad substitution error (bug #200313).

```

Wäre ja auch zu cool wenn es einfach so funktionieren würde  :Razz: . Ich hoffe ich habe mit diesem kopieren nciht alles nur noch komplizierter gemacht.

PS: Habe jetzt erstmal die emerge --info nicht gepostet, da bei mir Firefox nicht so richtig funktioniert und ich mit dem w3m Browser nur teilweise klarkomme (und natürlich emerge nicht richitg funktioniert und deswegen ..). 

PPS: Könntest du mir eine vllt gute Lektüre über Gentoo empfehlen, damit ich mal so ein bischen besser das ganze System verstehe. ALso die gesamte Installation hat mir schon sehr gut geholfen, aber gerade das portage system verstehe ich nicht so ganz (also z.B. "Gentoo Linux. Die Metadistribution?"

Danke, für einen Gentoo Noob ist dieses FOrum wirklich gold wert  :Wink: .

----------

## Max Steel

Ich hätte dir mal:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/

zu ermpfehlen auserdem noch

http://gentoo-wiki.com

Für Portage dashier:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1

Und für den Rest noch dahier:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/?catid=gentoo

Viel Spaß

----------

## Mischk

Danke!

Ich habe einfach nochmals STIGMaTa_ch s Schritte befolgt (nur diesmal mit stage 3) und dann nicht nur quickpkg python ausgeführt sondern /usr/lib/portage ersetzt.

SCheint im Moment wieder alles super zu funktionieren  :Smile: 

----------

